# Herc’s Strength Log



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi

See below programme - previous numbers for bench/deadlift/squat/log press before injuring my knee and elbow before Christmas:

1RM - Deadlift 250kg / Squat 190kg / Bench 150kg /Log Press 100kg

Weight 83kg

*Drugs *

400mg Test400

300mg Tren-E

*Programme:*

*Mon:* Push (Shoulders/Chest/Triceps)

*Tue:* Legs (Hamstrings/Calves)

*Thu:* Pull (Back/Biceps)

*Fri:* Legs (Quads/Calves)

Bench press 3x5

Log press 3x5

CGBP 3x5

Inc DB 3x12

Side laterals 3x15-20

Cable pushdowns 3x12

*

Deadlifts 3x3

DB SLDL 3x8

Thrusters 3x10

Lying leg curls 3x15

Nordic curls 3xfailure

Toe press (calves) 3x20

*

TBar rows 4x8

Weighted chins 3x10

Seal rows 3x10

Facepull 3x12

Barbell curls 3x12

Hammer curls 3x12

*

Squats 3x5

Lunges (bodyweight mobility work) 3x15

Leg press 3x10-15

Machine hack squat 4x8

Leg extension 3x15 (single leg)

Standing calve machine 3x20

*Diet:*

*Meal 1:* 100g porridge, whey protein, peanut butter

*Meal 2:* 5 large eggs, 2 wheaten bread

*Meal 3:* 150g chicken, 100g rice, avocado, cheese, wholemeal wrap

Gym

*Meal 4:* whey protein, milk, agave, peanut butter, banana - PWO smoothie

*Meal 5:* chicken breast, veggies, and source of carbs (potato,rice,pasta)

*Meal 6:* Protein bar/peanut butter


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Few videos

100kg log press

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BfYqf2_Hu5o/

102.5kg push press x 2

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Be5mNzPH9H8/

Hook grip deadlifts 212.5kg x 3

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BfbH2AeHIY3/

Barbell squats 142.5kg x 5 (hit 150kg for 5 yesterday)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BfOWGNfnjfk/

Bench press 120kg x 5

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BeVqTpxHSd_/


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Today's session didn't go as planned. I could get the try for the log press and after that everything went down hill.

Push

Log Press

65kg, 75kg, 85kg x 5

95kg x 3 (tweaked back getting the bitch of the floor ffs!!

Bench

100kg, 110kg, 127.5kg x 5

finished with some tricep accessory work as back was tight after the log press issue

--

Diet

06:00 - 100g oats , peanut butter

09:00 - 5eggs , 3slices wheetan bread

12:00 - 200g chicken , rice , greens

15:00 - pwo shake.. whey/agave/milk/peanut butter

18:00 - 200g chicken , sweet tatty mash , greens

21:00 - not planned yet???


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BfqmdT-H1-a/


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey, hope all is good and youre getting over your injuries. You training for any comps or anything?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Hey, hope all is good and youre getting over your injuries. You training for any comps or anything?


 Hey keeks - yes possibly looking into strongman comp down the line as I'm enjoying the aul log pressing.

Can never get bodybuilding out of my head though lol. Keep wanting size and strength but need to keep weight down if I want to compete and have a chance at winning

Right now just slowly getting back and lifting heavier again after a long break off due to injuries.

How you keeping? Anything lined up this year?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ahh that sounds good.

Haha, think if it's in you, is always there isn't it, like a little voice shouting out every now and then. Well good luck with whatever you do, sure you'll do very well.

Take it easy though!

Yeah I'm not bad thanks, plodding on. Maybe towards the end of the year but I'll just have to see how things go. There's a few comps id like to do but this off seasons not gone as I'd hoped really so I'll just have to see.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have updated my first post to include my split/diet/choice of drugs!!

Decided to give teen one last go!! Ran it a small handful of times and each time I lasted 6/7weeks lol!!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Today starts my new cycle

600mg test400

300mg tren200

3ml once a week!!!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i love log pressing

its such a satisfying lift


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

swole troll said:


> i love log pressing
> 
> its such a satisfying lift


 Just got into it a few weeks ago and loving it.

rest week last week and back on the horse today - with the rest and a lick of tren I'm hoping to get 100kg log press for more than 1rep


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Today's session was great

push press [email protected]/70/80/90 100x8

bench [email protected]/80/100/115/130kg

CGBP [email protected]/70/80/95

finished with some accessory work!!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bf8kx1IneG5/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Today's Deadlift session was week2 of the Ortmayer programme

▪[email protected]

▪[email protected]

▪[email protected]

▪1x8+ @175kg (cardio)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bf_B7LEnDgK/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Today session was week2 of 5/3/1

Squat - 1RM - 190kg

90% of 1RM - 170kg

Squats

70% x 3 (120kg)

80% x 3 (135kg)

90% x 3+ (155kg) hit 5reps

finished with hack squats [email protected]/200/240kg , safety bar squats 3x10 , lunges 3x15 , leg ext 3x15 , calves 3x15


----------



## TestosteroniusMaximus (Feb 25, 2018)

190 kg squat well f*ck me lol I officially quit


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Today's session was

barbell push press 3x6 top set 100kg

log press [email protected]/70/80/90 [email protected]

DB military press [email protected]/35/37.5kg(4)

finished with isolation of the front and side deltoids.

Great session - my 1RM on the log press 3weeks who was 100kg x1 and I managed 3 today AFTER push press so happy with today's performance 

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BgOfB4QFnEc/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Today session was bench - mainly focussed on the 100kg bench challange.

bench 1x18/[email protected]

bench [email protected]/120/130kg

cgbp [email protected]

fonished with some isolation movements of the rear delts/chest/triceps

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BgTwJkWlklO/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Today session was quads/calves

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BgWRG3oFMnR/

Squats - wk 3

75% x 5 (127.5kg)

85% x 3 (145kg)

95% x1+ (160kg) hit 3 reps comfortably

then hit safety bar squats, hack squats, some calves and some knee mobility and quad stretching


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Rest day today - had a sort massage as quads and hammies are feeling tight


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Today's session was

Bench 3x5 @ 100kg , 115kg & 130kg

Push press 3x3 @ 90kg 100kg & 102.5kg

Close grip bench 4x6 @ 100kg

Inc DB press 4x6 @ 34kg , 38kg , 44kg & 50kg

Finished the session with some isolations on delts and triceps

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BggXEnxFuhz/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yesterday's session was

Deadlifts 3 x 5,5,5+ @ 155kg, 170kg & 200kg for 7reps

DB RDL [email protected]/45/50/55kg *per hand

Safety bar good morningS 4x5 *very light - new exercise

GHR machine 4x8 *bodyweight

Back extensions 4x8 *bodyweight

Calves 4x15-20


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

herc said:


> Today's session was
> 
> Bench 3x5 @ 100kg , 115kg & 130kg
> 
> ...


 Do you not do the bench for the 5+ at the end of the 3x5? Presuming your first week?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

How are you finding the tren E? I've run ace a few times but am getting sick of pinning EOD, is E any different for sides?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

superdrol said:


> Do you not do the bench for the 5+ at the end of the 3x5? Presuming your first week?


 Yes I was aiming for at least 6-7 but it was pretty tight so called it early. No this is week 4

3x5 3x3 3x531 week 4should have been reload week this the reason why I probably didn't hit the 5+ and only managed 5


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

herc said:


> Yes I was aiming for at least 6-7 but it was pretty tight so called it early. No this is week 4
> 
> 3x5 3x3 3x531 week 4should have been reload week this the reason why I probably didn't hit the 5+ and only managed 5


 That's what had me thrown, week four is deload week so it should have been way lighter than that as your 1rm isnt 200kg+? Or are you not using it as laid out? Is it some modified version?

i ask because week four heavy set is 60% of your 90% of 1rm to give yourself a break and not a 5+, just couldn't work out where you were at... tbh still cant


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

MrM said:


> How are you finding the tren E? I've run ace a few times but am getting sick of pinning EOD, is E any different for sides?


 Seen you in the gym the other night but I was heading out the door.

This is week 3 of the tren-e at 300mg. Apart from night sweats allgrand at the minute. Temper a little raised than normal though


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

superdrol said:


> That's what had me thrown, week four is deload week so it should have been way lighter than that as your 1rm isnt 200kg+? Or are you not using it as laid out? Is it some modified version?
> 
> i ask because week four heavy set is 60% of your 90% of 1rm to give yourself a break and not a 5+, just couldn't work out where you were at... tbh still cant


 I was skipping deload week pal so running the 531 then adding 5/10lbs an re running it again. I was going to deload at the end of 3blocks


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

herc said:


> I was skipping deload week pal so running the 531 then adding 5/10lbs an re running it again. I was going to deload at the end of 3blocks


 Ah ok  have you tried running it with a deload and recalculating 1rm as mine was more like 10kg ontop from phase 1 to 2 and has been the same from 2 to 3 although I'm not as heavy as your lifts so perhaps mine may be faster to progress and I can get away with bigger jumps based on 1rm


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

superdrol said:


> Ah ok  have you tried running it with a deload and recalculating 1rm as mine was more like 10kg ontop from phase 1 to 2 and has been the same from 2 to 3 although I'm not as heavy as your lifts so perhaps mine may be faster to progress and I can get away with bigger jumps based on 1rm


 I haven't no just gave the first block a bash and adjusted the kg a lil.(ego) Next week will start phase two correctly and drop the weight to the appropriate numbers.

I read though that bench and ohp 531 only requires 5lbs/2.5kg added per block

so my 150kg 1RM I work off 90% which is 135kg in block 1 then on block 2 I add 2.5kg to 137.5kg and Work the % on that..

the only one I have stuck to religiously has been squats.

I was running ortmayor for deadlifts but it's brutal so this week switched to 531 for deadlifts.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

herc said:


> I haven't no just gave the first block a bash and adjusted the kg a lil.(ego) Next week will start phase two correctly and drop the weight to the appropriate numbers.
> 
> I read though that bench and ohp 531 only requires 5lbs/2.5kg added per block
> 
> ...


 I was gonna go with that, but... I guess because I started with an estimated 1rm based on 75kg for 10reps which was 100kg 1rm and 90 which made my 1+ 85kg and by that point I smashed 9 reps out which according to the spreadsheet was 110kg so I put that in as second wave 1rm this then made my 1+ 95kg which I did on mon for 9.... this makes my 1rm 123kg give or take

so next cycle will start with 123kg as 1rm, this then effectively self governs it's self and makes 1+ set 105kg and I'll recalculate 4th wave based on reps and calculated 1rm from there

i hope that makes sense how I e progressed, I'm assuming +2.5kg is for a natty lifter so assisted your progression may be faster maybe 5kg? Or more if you do it how Ive laid it out (I'm on 400 test and 300 tren e as a first tren run alongside m1t for 50 days which seems really nice so far, if I miss a dose I lose 2kg over night)

i figure once it starts getting to the point where it starts being proper challenging reps will drop in the + sets and it will self regulate if you see what I mean and the climb will be less quick, but while it's going up I'm making the most of it :thumbup1:

if I get 7 reps of 105kg 1rm will then be 126ish so only 4kg more

but thats 20kg on my bench since before Xmas when I then got the flu and lost 7kg to 88kg at new year, I'm now at 96kg ish with plenty of fat, gonna do my third wave and do 100kg video for the thread and then 105kg and cut about a stone or two with some dnp to 85kg ish and plenty of abs for the first time in my life!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Log press 1RM - 110kg @ 83/84kg

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BgrQ_XzH7zr/


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

in :thumbup1:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

The-Real-Deal said:


> in :thumbup1:


 Cheers buddy


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

herc said:


> Cheers buddy


 Strong lifts :thumbup1:


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

herc said:


> Log press 1RM - 110kg @ 83/84kg
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BgrQ_XzH7zr/


 Hey strong man, well done on your effort. That press (with this overly cumbersome log) looked better than the last time I made a comment about your barbell press overhead.

I'd like to give you another (and I strongly believe) a better option than the push press that you're applying to force the weight overhead. Of course, it goes without saying that what I'm about to share with you is only viable if in fact is allowed by the strongman competition, otherwise I'll simply be wasting your time here.

Instead of a push press, I'm offering you the option (the very powerful option) that is the power jerk overhead. There's no pressing involved at all here mate, only a snap dip, followed by an almighty drive, with a simultaneous re-dip/re-positioning downward with your upper torso as the weight is being driven upward.

In my first video clip for you, I have none other than the 2012 London 105kg Olympic weightlifting Champion himself to demonstrate how this energy saver and more efficient way of throwing a weight overhead is achieved.

Please meet* Aleksey Torokhtiy *of Ukraine:






And for yet another (slightly different look), here's Rob Gray power cleaning and power jerking his lift below:






Like I said, if your sport does not allow you to power jerk a weight overhead, and is strictly specifying an overhead press, then please disregard my whole post, and you've got my apology for wasting bit of your time mate.

Cheers.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi @Fadi really appreciate the advise on the press. I'll defo give this a go on my next session. I think the technique will catch me out esp on the log press..


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Today's session was - push (week5 5/3/1)

Bench 3x3/3/3+ @ 100kg , 112.5kg , 125kg (hit 6)

Push Press 4x3 @ 60kg , 80kg , 100kg , 110kg

CGBP 5x5 @ 100kg

finished the session with some isolation work with inc press , lateral raises & dips

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bg1C2axHezR/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yesterday session was deadlifts/ Hamstrings

3/3/3+ 165kg , 187.5kg & 210kg for 5reps

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bg3shc8HFab/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

this Weeks sessions so far

Bench 5/3/1+ 105kg / 120kg / 135kg managed 4reps

Deadlifts 5/3/1+ 175kg / 200kg / 222.5kg managed 4reps

i have squats tomorrow 135kg / 152.5kg and 170kg - aiming for 4reps at 170kg

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BhEjcgSnmxB/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BhJqE9mnzPF/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Today squat session below

Squats 5/3/1+ 135kg / 152.5kg / 170kg managed 4reps

Thank god it's deload next week - need the rest from heavy weights

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BhO3dvdHQsf/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Last week I had a deload week so didn't squat, bench or deadlift. Went full hypertrophy mode and actually enjoyed it lol.... anyway

Here is yesterday's session. block3 week1!!

3x5/5/5+ - I hit 160kg , 182.5kg and 207.5kg(8reps) hit all sets hook grip as the thumbs were well rested.

and here is a sneaky leg picture :whistling:









https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BhrHjYqFWly/


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Legs looking impressive hun !

x


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Legs looking impressive hun !
> 
> x


 Why thank you chick


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

You win some you lose some - a failed attempt at 112.5kg log press.. at least I got her up to chest which is usually my weak point

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bhul9G0Fw0i/

Here is leg day squats 162.5kg x 8 reps

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bhy3onbApav/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Bench 130kg x 6

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bh9LHpmgT8z/

Squats 170kg x 4

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BiCUme1AaoU/

Deadlifts 220kg x 5

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bh6eH77lk9l/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

This was this weeks deadlifts which was 5/3/1+ week.

I managed to polish off 10+ gins at the weekend followed by junk food and a damaged forearm.

I probably should have put these towards the end of the week but 232.5kg should have been for 1+ and I only managed 1! Not impressed as my comments on the video you hear me say shows!!

Will run this session agai next week before deload

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BiMu27Olp7e/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Had a deload week last week. Have decided to step away from 5/3/1 programme. Last night I play with a few sets of triples at 220kg hook grip - then finished with a single at 230kg & 235kg

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bizz7-Dl7YL/


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow @herc , you deserve your name . That's impressive!

Have a good one !


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Wow @herc , you deserve your name . That's impressive!
> 
> Have a good one !


 Thanks chick - seen your pics In your log and you are looking superb.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ohh and last weeks squats 180kg x 2 @ 82kg weight

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BiW7qkilJfZ/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Today was 175kg x 3 for squats and 130kg x 3 for fronties

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bi69EHtlhO8/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Was having issues with bicep/forearm from pulling the heavy log off the fooor.

booked in for a deep tissue massage yesterday and it feels good.

Hit bench today and re tested my 1RM after the session (previous 1RM was 150kg)

managed 145kg for 1rep after 3x3 and [email protected] so happy with today's workout

ps forarm/bicep held up well too 

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BjFM0B_F3zz/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Tested out the 1RM on push press - been stuck at 112.5kg for quite some time now

but finally hit 115kg push press for 1rep at a bodyweight of 82kg !!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BjIWgNWlwr5/


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well done honey ! :thumb


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Well done honey ! :thumb


 Why thank you chick 

teaining go well with you at the minute?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

herc said:


> Why thank you chick
> 
> teaining go well with you at the minute?


 Oh yeah! Dont know if it's going well literally, but I'm enjoying it


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Oh yeah! Dont know if it's going well literally, but I'm enjoying it


 Well your shape is coming along very well and your happy so win win. I'm nursing a damaged forearm so think I need a deload week for some overdue RnR


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry been quiet on here - have a nagging knee injury which resulted in few weeks rest.

Now running 600test 300npp and 500mcg bpc157 (2x250mcg shots per day) into the knee. (Just started this week)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bj7ltOplCVV/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is 147.5kg bench

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bj48ix0FoJD/


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Impressed mate :thumb


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Impressed mate :thumb


 Thanks buddy


----------



## TestosteroniusMaximus (Feb 25, 2018)

Haven't checked in in a while. Insane lifts and great physique, holy.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

TestosteroniusMaximus said:


> Haven't checked in in a while. Insane lifts and great physique, holy.


 Thanks pal - really appreciate it


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

So today was my first squat session since May 18th (175kg x 3)

today I have now switched to a wide stance squat with less depth (see top of this page regarding my previous technique)

i feel the narrow stance and really low atg has been one of a few factors leading to my injuries.

Todays session was [email protected] hard getting use to a wide stance and mimicking a sitting down sort of approach but hoping this gets me my 200kg squat soon!!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

As above post here is my [email protected]

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BkDQrZ4F90y/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Knees felt good this morning - obv there is still some pain and discomfort but bear in mind the sets of squats yesterday plus 20rep sets of leg press they feel good.

Have 150mg npp to shoot later (second shot of npp) been a loooong time since I've ran npp/deca possibly 4yrs

anyway here's another post chest pump day pic


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Don't take this the wrong way: even with leg drive your OHP is very impressive but the guys I know of that can lift that much on OHP are benching a decent amount more than you, I think it's benching form that's preventing you from doing the extra that I know you're capable of. When you bench you seem to be very flat, almost no arch, shoulder blades apart and elbows flared.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

sjacks said:


> Don't take this the wrong way: even with leg drive your OHP is very impressive but the guys I know of that can lift that much on OHP are benching a decent amount more than you, I think it's benching form that's preventing you from doing the extra that I know you're capable of. When you bench you seem to be very flat, almost no arch, shoulder blades apart and elbows flared.


 Thanks buddy - what weight are the guys you know that bench more than 150kg? You have to bear in mind I only weight 82kg as well. So me benching 150 is coming in close to 2x Bodyweight

I tend to bench that way as I don't like the big arch style pressing.. same for squats I do t powerlift style squat. I squat like an Olympic squatter


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

herc said:


> Thanks buddy - what weight are the guys you know that bench more than 150kg? You have to bear in mind I only weight 82kg as well. So me benching 150 is coming in close to 2x Bodyweight
> 
> I tend to bench that way as I don't like the big arch style pressing.. same for squats I do t powerlift style squat. I squat like an Olympic squatter


 I haven't seen anyone overhead pressing 2 plates that couldn't bench 180kg for a least one rep or failing that, rep out on 160kg for over 5 reps.

If you like the power-lifting style of lifting you should like the power bench press, it will def. allow you to push more and it's way safer for your shoulders. Hands down you beat me on bench as my max is 140kg for 1 whereas my ohp is 80kg for 1, if I tried 100kg ohp, even with all the leg drive I could muster it might move an inch, if I'm lucky!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sjacks said:


> I haven't seen anyone overhead pressing 2 plates that couldn't bench 180kg for a least one rep or failing that, rep out on 160kg for over 5 reps.
> 
> If you like the power-lifting style of lifting you should like the power bench press, it will def. allow you to push more and it's way safer for your shoulders. Hands down you beat me on bench as my max is 140kg for 1 whereas my ohp is 80kg for 1, if I tried 100kg ohp, even with all the leg drive I could muster it might move an inch, if I'm lucky!


 Lol, you ain't met me then. I'll do 2 plates for 6 reps most weeks yet my bench isn't 180kg. 160kg is my max present bench. I failed 170kg but my aim is 180kg asap.

Different people are built differently.

My bench press training partner has done 200kg for reps years ago, I have only ever seen this guy do it week in week out. At present he is doing 170kg yet he watches in amazement when I do OHP and any triceps work. His triceps are getting much better since I've told him how to use them properly and he'll probably overtake me but we'll see. He says my OHP defies logic


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

sjacks said:


> I haven't seen anyone overhead pressing 2 plates that couldn't bench 180kg for a least one rep or failing that, rep out on 160kg for over 5 reps.
> 
> If you like the power-lifting style of lifting you should like the power bench press, it will def. allow you to push more and it's way safer for your shoulders. Hands down you beat me on bench as my max is 140kg for 1 whereas my ohp is 80kg for 1, if I tried 100kg ohp, even with all the leg drive I could muster it might move an inch, if I'm lucky!


 But that's the thing I favour ohp like a favour deadlift. Bench and squats will always be my weaker of the four. Everyone has a strength and my shoulders have always been strong.

I only bench once per week but hoping to hit 160kg soon.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Lol, you ain't met me then. I'll do 2 plates for 6 reps most weeks yet my bench isn't 180kg. 160kg is my max present bench. I failed 170kg but my aim is 180kg asap.
> 
> Different people are built differently.
> 
> My bench press training partner has done 200kg for reps years ago, I have only ever seen this guy do it week in week out. At present he is doing 170kg yet he watches in amazement when I do OHP and any triceps work. His triceps are getting much better since I've told him how to use them properly and he'll probably overtake me but we'll see. He says my OHP defies logic


 For sure physiology is independent. Many people are viewing the ratio of ohp power to bench power at 1.7 so you're in the ballpark. I'm not sure if I'll ever do 2 plates on ohp, took forever to get to 1 plate but my shoulders have always been weak.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

herc said:


> But that's the thing I favour ohp like a favour deadlift. Bench and squats will always be my weaker of the four. Everyone has a strength and my shoulders have always been strong.
> 
> I only bench once per week but hoping to hit 160kg soon.


 You're a genetic shoulder freak, lucky bastard!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sjacks said:


> For sure physiology is independent. Many people are viewing the ratio of ohp power to bench power at 1.7 so you're in the ballpark. I'm not sure if I'll ever do 2 plates on ohp, took forever to get to 1 plate but my shoulders have always been weak.


 My OHP is 120 for 3

just failed 130kg as did the above first and burnt out.

I aim to have a 140kg OHP very soon.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

herc said:


> But that's the thing I favour ohp like a favour deadlift. Bench and squats will always be my weaker of the four. Everyone has a strength and my shoulders have always been strong.
> 
> I only bench once per week but hoping to hit 160kg soon.


 I only bench once a week, combined with my OHP's my shoulders are sore enough. I struggle to engage chest on bench press and always fail on on the lower, if I move it on the lower then the tricep part of the movement is easy(for me).


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> My OHP is 120 for 3
> 
> just failed 130kg as did the above first and burnt out.
> 
> I aim to have a 140kg OHP very soon.


 Holy s**t that's monster power. Make sure you video the 140kg, I want to see and I know others will too.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sjacks said:


> Holy s**t that's monster power. Make sure you video the 140kg, I want to see and I know others will too.


 I've gotta be ready and able first.

At the minute I am concentrating or putting a lot of effort into trying to hit 180kg bench as it is nigh on impossible to increase on both for me as my shoulders take a hammering.

I was concentrating on the OHP but met up with an old door lad who asked to train chest with me and we set a target for 180kg, he has done 200kg for reps so he will have it but I'm trying to keep up.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BgrQ_XzH7zr/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bhul9G0Fw0i/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BjIWgNWlwr5/

Here is my current 1RM on log press and BB push press 110/115kg.

I failed 112.5kg on log and have since injured my forearm from pulling/jerking the weight from the floor so shoulder press have stopped for a while

like I said earlier near in mind I only weigh 83kg..


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Today's session finished with 150kg bench press for two singles!!

Bit of s**t news I have a hernia in my belly button caused by the heavy lifting which will need operated on... means I can't train post op for 6-8 weeks 

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BkcTlK_FpY6/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

New bench PB 

152.5kg at 83kg Bodyweight

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BkxbJRJlgLs/


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

herc said:


> New bench PB
> 
> 152.5kg at 83kg Bodyweight
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BkxbJRJlgLs/


 Nice mate!

Best I had last year was 145x5 and it fvcked me up. I want 150 by xmas might be bit unrealistic giving where I am now not sure


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Last weeks pulls were 3x5 with topset 220kg hook grips

then hit 1x3 230kg with straps

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BldxMekF4vY/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Today's session was 4x5 Bench Press - manages 4reps with 140kg so pleased with that's

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BlnhG2BFolD/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hook grip Deadlifts today - finished with 225kg x 5

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BlqDvrljQI3/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Bench 140kg x 5

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bl8xqKxlIYi/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Last week we hit 225kg x 5 for hook grip sumo's - so today I moved up to 227.5kg and managed to grind out 4. Next week same weight and aim for 5 before I jump to 230kg

227.5kg x 4

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bl-uFO6FUk0/


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Strong lifts brother!!

Can I ask how you are getting on with the BPC?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hit deadlifts this week. Last week I hit 227.5kg got 4 and today I managed 5.

Next week we are on a deload week... can't wait!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BmLmWTYFJ6U/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Here's a few lifts this week.

Bench press 142.5kg x 4

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BmJAwBeFcGC/

log press 100kg x 4 1/2 lol 

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BmQtr4slehv/


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@herc nice new kettle mate, massively jealous lol

looks wicked with the jubilee on it :thumb


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Did you see it on my IG? Just lifted her today from Jewelers. The jubilee sold it for me tbh. @Abc987


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

herc said:


> Did you see it on my IG? Just lifted her today from Jewelers. The jubilee sold it for me tbh. @Abc987
> 
> View attachment 160529


 Yes mate on your ig. The jubilee makes it that bit nicer

only thing and I might be wrong as I haven't seen this new model But over 36mm they don't do the concealed clasp.

My mrs has a datejust 36 and the concealed clasp is a winner imo

not that it would stop me buying it lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Yes mate on your ig. The jubilee makes it that bit nicer
> 
> only thing and I might be wrong as I haven't seen this new model But over 36mm they don't do the concealed clasp.
> 
> ...


 Yes the jubilee is much dressier style tbh. I do like the oyster and hope I could one day pick up the two tone gold/silver gmt but she is hella pricey which I can't justify with the watches I currently have. The wife would have my nut sack strung up lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

herc said:


> Yes the jubilee is much dressier style tbh. I do like the oyster and hope I could one day pick up the two tone gold/silver gmt but she is hella pricey which I can't justify with the watches I currently have. The wife would have my nut sack strung up lol


 Not sure @herc if it was you I was talking to about it before but the waiting lists/prices etc are getting out of control

im 40 in 2021 and love the blue face steal sky dweller so said to the Mrs I'll go and see about getting my name on the waiting list as over 3 years will give enough time to pay it off and would hope to have it by then.

Went into rolex to find out they aren't taking anymore on the waiting list which is why these f**kers are selling them for between 15-17k for a watch that retails at £10,600. As much as I love it I'm not paying that much over

I tried on the blue face datejust 41mm with diamond dial which was very nice but want the sky dweller :angry:

I also tried on a 41mm day date which was very nice but 23k pre owned lol. Not sure the Mrs will go for that

will defo get a new one for my 40th just not sure what yet. Although these rare models would probably pay me to make a decision as they're getting harder to get and more expensive

how much did that set you back if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Not sure @herc if it was you I was talking to about it before but the waiting lists/prices etc are getting out of control
> 
> im 40 in 2021 and love the blue face steal sky dweller so said to the Mrs I'll go and see about getting my name on the waiting list as over 3 years will give enough time to pay it off and would hope to have it by then.
> 
> ...


 Aye I recall you saying about the sky dweller before!

We only have one authorised dealer in n.ire and I built a good relationship over the years. So much so I sealed the second Pepsi to arrive into Belfast

it cost me 6.8k buddy - they are already retailing on the black market for 14k lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

herc said:


> Aye I recall you saying about the sky dweller before!
> 
> We only have one authorised dealer in n.ire and I built a good relationship over the years. So much so I sealed the second Pepsi to arrive into Belfast
> 
> it cost me 6.8k buddy - they are already retailing on the black market for 14k lol


 Wow you got a very good deal mate, bet you're well happy with that. Well enjoy it and get the next one lined up lol

i don't see them as investments but you definitely won't lose money on the right watches. You may get lucky like you have though :thumb


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Wow you got a very good deal mate, bet you're well happy with that. Well enjoy it and get the next one lined up lol
> 
> i don't see them as investments but you definitely won't lose money on the right watches. You may get lucky like you have though :thumb


 Aye chuffed to bits with it pal. I know my purchase is a big investment. My guy even said to me before buying he wants me to enjoy and appreciate the watch. Too many spoke buying and flipping them.

The asain market has completely cleaned up the Rolex brand and hiking up the black market price.

The cheapest Rolex Pepsi on chrono website is 14.5k lol

god she will kill me - she only bought me the Breitling for my 30th last year and I'm spunking the guts of 7k on a watch for myself lol.. wil have to treat her to something now to keep her happy :lol:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

230kg x 4 reps this week!! Deadlifts are improving

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BmtDdXwAIOj/


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> 230kg x 4 reps this week!! Deadlifts are improving
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BmtDdXwAIOj/


 Good that is bro


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Good that is bro


 Cheers bro - chasing that 260kg. Heaviest to date is 250kg.

Just need the squats to follow suit ffs lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Cheers bro - chasing that 260kg. Heaviest to date is 250kg.
> 
> Just need the squats to follow suit ffs lol


 massive lift never mind for your weight


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> massive lift never mind for your weight


 Yes puts me good bit over 3 x Bodyweight with the 260kg.

Here was 250kg x1 at 83kg

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bf0QlvPn_vn/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> massive lift never mind for your weight


 Yes puts me good bit over 3 x Bodyweight with the 260kg.

Here was 250kg x1 at 83kg

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bf0QlvPn_vn/

Back training this week with new mindset - eat big and get big.. gonna take a step back from the low rep range now and give the joints a rest.

plus wouldn't mind a bit more mass coming into the winter!!

Currently 84kg and running TRT test for the next 8-10weeks. Give the internals a rest.

Going to be hitting a push , legs , pull , legs

current 5rm is BP140 / SQ170 / DL230

aim is to get up to 10reps on each now


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Todays session was push

bench , db military , cable skulls , incl bench , side laterals , rope push downs , cable crossovers

simply blared the face out as it was a proper cum face :lol: lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

taking a step back from low reps for a while - goal is to add more size

deadlift 200kg x 10

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BnoTLTrHcUg/

Squats 150kg x 10

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BnJZErSALI_/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

This weeks improvements on squats!!!

slow and steady wins the race

152.5kg x 10 @ 84-85kg weight - going to keep going until I'm throwing 160kg up for 10 reps.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BntbZzYBA73/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bn1MaxIAwkp/

105kg push press x 3


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Todays deadlifts another 10rm pb

202.5kg x 10 - next week we are upto 205kg for 10!!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bn6R58mA17P/


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Smashing it bro, keep up the good work.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Smashing it bro, keep up the good work.


 Cheers buddy - only thing that has went south is my bench  so going to start working paused reps again.

Got chatting with one of the guys in the gym who competes and I think come the new year I'm going to look into a PL comp.

just need this fu**ing TRT cycle to finish lol.. :lol: Christmas is my next cycle which I think will be low test , high mast and var along with a low dose of hgh.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Cheers buddy - only thing that has went south is my bench  so going to start working paused reps again.
> 
> Got chatting with one of the guys in the gym who competes and I think come the new year I'm going to look into a PL comp.
> 
> just need this fu**ing TRT cycle to finish lol.. :lol: Christmas is my next cycle which I think will be low test , high mast and var along with a low dose of hgh.


 Run bigger courses mate test, mast and var very mild cours, bet you don't run much either do you?

vars a women's steroid.

low test, high mast.... why low test?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Run bigger courses mate test, mast and var very mild cours, bet you don't run much either do you?
> 
> vars a women's steroid.
> 
> low test, high mast.... why low test?


 I need to keep weight down if I want to compete in the under 83's class. 100mg var ain't to shabby for strength. I know it's mild but I don't want mass from this next course.

Have always ran small courses tbh. If it requires multiple injections per week I'm out lol.. I can deal with 2ml twice a week. So will run 1ml test300 / 3ml mast200 over two shots to give me 600mast 300test. Will run 100mg var and 3iu hgh for injury rehabilitation purposes


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> I need to keep weight down if I want to compete in the under 83's class. 100mg var ain't to shabby for strength. I know it's mild but I don't want mass from this next course.
> 
> Have always ran small courses tbh. If it requires multiple injections per week I'm out lol.. I can deal with 2ml twice a week. So will run 1ml test300 / 3ml mast200 over two shots to give me 600mast 300test. Will run 100mg var and 3iu hgh for injury rehabilitation purposes


 Ow you need Keep your weight down, makes sense then bro


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Ow you need Keep your weight down, makes sense then bro


 Sitting about 85kg atm - happy and content under 90kg so come new year when gpc release dates I can focus on one and Work my training/diet around it.

I fought for years and done a lot of water flushing/salt baths so use to that if needs be but would worry about strength loss doing that just to make weight

probably eat a handful of halo before I lift lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

herc said:


> Sitting about 85kg atm - happy and content under 90kg so come new year when gpc release dates I can focus on one and Work my training/diet around it.
> 
> I fought for years and done a lot of water flushing/salt baths so use to that if needs be but would worry about strength loss doing that just to make weight
> 
> probably eat a handful of halo before I lift lol


 If you plan on doing full power you should get use to knee wraps a couple months out

I did push pull at the last gpc meet becuase I couldn't be assed with wraps but if I can get my weight down I'm gona do full power again in April


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

swole troll said:


> If you plan on doing full power you should get use to knee wraps a couple months out
> 
> I did push pull at the last gpc meet becuase I couldn't be assed with wraps but if I can get my weight down I'm gona do full power again in April


 I tried wraps and didn't know how to wrap lol!! I've heard it helps add few kgs to your squats. (Something I need tbh)

See my video below - on my squat technique to me it looks more like a narrow/neutral fast speed squat which suggests I get the performance wraps

what's your thoughts @swole troll ?









https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bi69EHtlhO8/


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

herc said:


> I tried wraps and didn't know how to wrap lol!! I've heard it helps add few kgs to your squats. (Something I need tbh)
> 
> See my video below - on my squat technique to me it looks more like a narrow/neutral fast speed squat which suggests I get the performance wraps
> 
> ...


 Andy Bolton and Eric lillibridge both did good vids on knee wrapping on youtube

I'm not too sure on what wrap for each type of squat mate

I've only actually used knee wraps for 2 training cycles and 1 meet and just went for the stiffest most uncomfortable ones possible as I figured these would offer the most rebound

I used the grey strength shop ones before and now I have THPs

They're pretty fun when you get use to them

Add a good 10 - 15kg ime

Probably more if someone else wraps you


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

swole troll said:


> Andy Bolton and Eric lillibridge both did good vids on knee wrapping on youtube
> 
> I'm not too sure on what wrap for each type of squat mate
> 
> ...


 This wrapping doesn't look to hard to try


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

herc said:


> This wrapping doesn't look to hard to try


 It's more That it just shags your forearms out and it is weirdly tiring if you wrap them real tight which you want to do at the meet

Should be white shins and pins n needles territory


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

swole troll said:


> It's more That it just shags your forearms out and it is weirdly tiring if you wrap them real tight which you want to do at the meet
> 
> Should be white shins and pins n needles territory


 I'll msybe order a set and give em a go then - if it helps bump thecswuat numbers up


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Lower:

Squats 3x5 (ramping sets)

SLDL 4x6

Good mornings 4x5

Lunges 3x15

Hamstring curl 3x12

Calves

Push:

Bench press 3x5 (ramping sets)

OHP 3x5

CGBP 3x5

Inc DB press 4x8

Side lateral 3x15

Skulls 4x8

Lower:

Sumo Deadlifts 3x5 (ramping sets)

Box squats 4x4

Leg Press 4x6

Bulgarian split squats 3x12

Back Extensions 3x12

Calves

Pull:

Rows 3x5

Chin up 3x10

Lat pulldown 3x8

Facepulls 3x10

Curls

Hammers

*****

new split guys !!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

View attachment 163257


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Brazilian split squats? How are they different to the Bulgarians?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Brazilian split squats? How are they different to the Bulgarians?


 Same thing.

Ps, sweet cheeks!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Same thing.
> 
> Ps, sweet cheeks!


 Oh ok , thank you for that , cause I googled both and I kept seeing the same thing

for a minute I thought there was sth wrong with me haha

x


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Brazilian split squats? How are they different to the Bulgarians?


 My bad I meant Bulgarian split squats

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BlDC9W_BEuW/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1o50ueqahmqm0


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

They're brutal. I do them on my Lower B, only I use the smith machine


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> They're brutal. I do them on my Lower B, only I use the smith machine


 One of these best mass builders for legs imo. I do single leg holding one dB and use the other hand for support/balance


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hook grip sumo's today - 230kg x 3 3/4 lol grip let me down on 4th rep

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BoMVqrUAhfd/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Todays session was all hamstring focus.

Sumo deadlifts top set 230kg x 4

Scroll across the video to see the next one. After sumo pulls I hit 3 singles of conv pulls at 220kg plus 40kg worth chains!!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bog2L2NgVTn/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BojiZQ9AG_l/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

feel my legs are losing size - issues after issues ffs! Bad knee pain. Popped the knee last Aug 2017.. from them it's never been as good as it was before


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ohp 102.5kg x 5

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Botzcp_gWMs/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Squats 170kg x 5

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BowddcUAXu3/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

So been struck all last week with man flu!! So not trained all week. Probably the rest I needed tbh.

So I have worked out my next cycle once I finish this TRT cycle (150mg per week)

2ml test-e per week, 50mg Proviron, 100mg anavar and tossing up the idea of low dose of hgh (2iu) for injury/recovery etc.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

herc said:


> Squats 170kg x 5
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BowddcUAXu3/


 Hey Champ,

I watched the above video no less than 5x before deciding to give you my honest analysis ... I know that you know me by now, and know that I write only if I have something to say (and something that could be of benefit to you). I'm gonna take a guess (based on the way you're performing the 170kg), what you 1RM is OK. I'm guessing it's at (about/between) 190kg to 195kg. Was I right or way off the mark? If I'm right (and I think I am), your 170kg stands at/between 87% to 90% of your 1RM. Before I get into analysing each rep for you individually, if you wish to hit 90% of your 1RM, I'd suggest you lower your reps per set to 3 instead of 5. No need to agree or disagree with me at this very second, but you'll see exactly why this is once you finish reading below. If you wish to engage in 5 rep sets, then sure, go ahead and do 5x5 or 6x5 with about 145kg to 150kg (that would be much more appropriate and applicable) based on your 1RM, if it's either 190kg or 195kg. So here you're relying on the sheer volume factor to play the dominant role in increasing your leg strength, instead of the intensity/load on the bar.

OK, let's get into it ...

1. Your 1st rep ... excellent!

2. Your 2nd rep ... granted you had to apply more force to push up against gravity, but it was all you, with 100% control of form, which is something you need to be congratulated on, as even though it was a tough rep, you did not deviate one millimeter from your line of power/center line of gravity. In fact, as far as form was concerned, it was better than your 1st rep (I'll give you the proof right at the end of this post).This rep was simply Brilliant with a capital B!

3. Your 3rd rep .. you lost it here. "Lost" it does not mean you've missed it (because obviously you didn't), but your descent gave way to gravity's pull, going down way too fast, and veering slightly to the right with a drop in your chest muscles. Once your hold onto your fortress (chest filled with air and a tight back moving down as one whole unit) was compromised, causing you to veer to the right (no matter how slightly, because I did pick it first go), your whole secondary movers/stabilisers really kicked into some higher gear, going into some serious battle in order to bring you back into line, that their exhaustion, played a huge factor on the way your 4th rep was performed.

4. Due to losing it on the 3rd rep with some serious yet measured compensation from you secondary muscles/core etc., you were now relying on sheer strength, minus the (now ever more imperatively fresh and strong) fortress that made your 1st and 2nd rep simply brilliant. So now, had the 3rd rep been controlled on the eccentric phase of the lift/your descent, it would be job well done thank you very much..., end of set 1. However the 3rd rep was not in the groove from the start, yet you went for a 4th, and that was grinding all the way. At this point in time, I expect a Champion like you, to totally disregard the encouragement you were receiving from your spotter, by simply racking the bar in. You didn't ...

5. Here comes the 5th rep, and at this point, and after what you've just put your stabiliser muscles through, it was going to take a miracle for you not to have a sticking point that was now (obviously) lower than the somewhat higher sticking point of your 4th rep. OK, so what's the problem here? The problem is two folds, A), you continued on despite seriously grinding it out with your 4th rep, where the principle of "leaving one in the tank" would have been perfectly applied here instead, leading to less stress on you CNS, which also means your immune system would remain stronger, in a better position to ward off any illness due to some/bug/bacteria/virus etc. , and B), by going into the 5th rep (unnecessarily), you've increased the potential for getting an injury ... not something you ought to ever take lightly.

I told you that I'll give you some proof of how your 3rd rep was derailed. Take a close look of the traveling path of the plates on the right hand side of the barbell, and see the gap between them, and the deep far right metal column of your lifting rack. The 3rd was the only rep that closed that gap, with the weight plates been seen to "touch" that side of the rack. Now compare that with the 2nd rep, which was a perfect line, and the furthest from that "touch", indicating that your chest positioning was even higher/firmer here than it was even during your 1st rep.

I'll leave it here, and I wish you all the best mate.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi @Fadi I really and always do appreciate your advise and support. You are correct in regard with my 1RM however this was test lasted year not long before I fuked my knee up in a 200kg squat

I'm just bashing 3x5 each week and trying to move up numbers. I could gues what my 1RM is now (probably 190kg)

i am looking at competing in the new year so any advise on strength structured programme on squats is greatly appreciated

thanks


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

herc said:


> Hi @Fadi I really and always do appreciate your advise and support. You are correct in regard with my 1RM however this was test lasted year not long before I fuked my knee up in a 200kg squat
> 
> I'm just bashing 3x5 each week and trying to move up numbers. I could gues what my 1RM is now (probably 190kg)
> 
> ...


 Thank you mate, I appreciate your words.

I think you've tried this before (I'm not sure), but it wouldn't hurt in the least to give it another go.

You may begin the 1st Mesocycle on week #8, get to the end, test for 1RM, and base your (now #2) new 6 weeks Mesocycle on that. I'd expect you to add no less than 20kg on the 1st cycle, taking your 1RM to over 200kg, which wouldn't be bad in anyone's book, especially when that book belongs to an 80kg or so bodyweight lifter. Would you agree Champ?

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/303329-fadis-squat-routine-1-3xweek-for-2x-to-25x-bodyweight-squat/?do=embed


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Fadi said:


> Thank you mate, I appreciate your words.
> 
> I think you've tried this before (I'm not sure), but it wouldn't hurt in the least to give it another go.
> 
> ...


 I think I tried to early this year but my knees cried at me after a week or two. But the knees are feeling better now. So I just might give this a bash and keep you updated on here of the progress


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Mon:*

Squat / Bench / Push press / Cgbp / Rows / Curls

*Wed:*

Squat / Deadlift / Good mornings / Thrusters / Calves

*Thu:*

Bench / EZ Press / Weighted chins / Weighted dips / Hammers / *rear delts

*Fri:*

Squat / Leg Press / Split squats / RDL / Calves

@Fadi how does the above look pal? Any recommendations on how to run the bench day. I can bench twice a week


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Week 1 80% - 5x2 / 5x3 / 5x2

Week 2 80% - 5x4 / 5x2 / 5x5

Week 3 80% - 5x2 / 6x5 / 5x2

Week 4 85% 5x5 / 80% 5x2 / 90% 4x3

Week 5 80% 5x2 / 95% 2x3 & 90% 1x4 / 80% 5x2

Week 6 100% 2x2 / 80% 5x2 / 100% +

80% = 152.5kg / 85% = 162.5kg / 90% = 170kg / 95% = 180kg / 100% = 190kg

@Fadi this is the template then  tomorrow we start week 1


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

herc said:


> *Mon:*
> 
> Squat / Bench / Push press / Cgbp / Rows / Curls
> 
> ...


 *Week 1:* 80% 3x5 / 82.5% 5x3

*Week 2:* 80% 4x5 / 85% 6x3

*Week 3:* 80% 5x5 / 90% 5x3

*Week 4:* 80% 6x5 / 95% 4x2

*Week 5:* 80% 3x5 / 90% x2, 95% x1, 100% 2x1, 85% 3x2

*Week 6:* 80% 2x5 / 100% +

Back in August 2017, I wrote a small article with you in mind. I could be wrong, but I don't think you looked at it. Here it is again, for a good reason. Should the 5 reps ever give your knees/back or whatever, some niggling pain, you are then to reduce the reps down to 3, whilst maintaining the same volume of work. Example: if I'm asking for 6x5, you may change this to 10x3, which would equal the same exact total, with the only difference being some less stress onto your joints.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/303787-3x5-or-5x3-its-not-what-youre-thinking/?do=embed


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

@Fadi - I'm ready to go I will keep this thread updated if you can pop in from time to time to keep me right pal

today is bench and squats 







View attachment 164577


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

herc said:


> @Fadi - I'm ready to go I will keep this thread updated if you can pop in from time to time to keep me right pal
> 
> today is bench and squats
> 
> ...


 There's a critical point that needs your attention here mate, and this has something to do with your state of arousal. I would much rather see you reduce your 1RM by 10kg, than to see you doing yourself a disservice by placing yourself in a position of disadvantage. Knowledge is power OK Champ, so please don't hesitate to familiarise yourself with the concept I've presented below:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/322859-calm-your-mind-down-if-you-want-to-engage-in-high-frequency-training/?do=embed

*Why am I asking you to (possibly) reduce your 1RM by 10kg?*

It's because only you know in what state of mind you were in when you achieved those 1RMs. So if for example your level of arousal was very high due to some stimulant you've taken before hand, then you'd need to replicate that state of mind if you are to use today's program based on yesterday's PRs. Failing to do that, you'd be making it damn hard for yourself, and wondering why the weight is not moving as (your mind) thinks it should. Another way of putting the above, is to say there is a true 1RM that is found on the competition platform (where and when your adrenaline has skyrocketed), and a training 1RM, where no matter how excited you think you are, that excitement is no match for what occurs on the battle arena that is the lifting platform.

Take care mate, and all power to you ... I'll be keeping an eye on your progress.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Fadi said:


> There's a critical point that needs your attention here mate, and this has something to do with your state of arousal. I would much rather see you reduce your 1RM by 10kg, than to see you doing yourself a disservice by placing yourself in a position of disadvantage. Knowledge is power OK Champ, so please don't hesitate to familiarise yourself with the concept I've presented below:
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/322859-calm-your-mind-down-if-you-want-to-engage-in-high-frequency-training/?do=embed
> 
> ...


 https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BpPUwMKg6hv/

I gave it a go earlier buddy. It was grand. I'm two feet in with full dedication so will keep to the plan.  all sets went up easy - it's my first day back from a week off sickness so expected this to be harder.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BpUD7IpAmJ0/

week 1 day 2

squats 152.5kg 5x3

sumo pull 3x3 top set 235kg


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Week 1 complete squats

mon [email protected] / wed [email protected] / fri [email protected]

just ordered my next cycle -

PW test 300mg / ED anavar 100mg / ED Proviron 50mg


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Week 2 - day 1 5x4 @ 152.5kg

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BphbNACA3ps/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Week 2 day 2 - [email protected]

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BpmBbZkAjVD/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Week 2 day 2 - 85% 6x3 130kg

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BppHFp2Avsf/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

@Fadi just checking in with you. Finished the second week on squats and bench. All going well 

i have switched back back to my old low bar squat technique and the knee felt better. Also took a slightly wider stance approach

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BprnHKOghpv/


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

herc said:


> @Fadi just checking in with you. Finished the second week on squats and bench. All going well
> 
> i have switched back back to my old low bar squat technique and the knee felt better. Also took a slightly wider stance approach
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BprnHKOghpv/


 That had you working didn't it. 100% control though.

Please do this for me from this point forward: maintain the total volume of work, but reduce the reps from 5 to 3. So if a workout calls for 80% 5x5, you do 80% 8x3. It'll take you slightly longer to do (few minutes more), but I'd much rather see you doing 3s than 5s at this percentage level please mate.

Thank you.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Fadi said:


> That had you working didn't it. 100% control though.
> 
> Please do this for me from this point forward: maintain the total volume of work, but reduce the reps from 5 to 3. So if a workout calls for 80% 5x5, you do 80% 8x3. It'll take you slightly longer to do (few minutes more), but I'd much rather see you doing 3s than 5s at this percentage level please mate.
> 
> Thank you.


 Next week has me doing 5x2 6x5 5x2 all at 80% so shall I do 9x3 on the is that how it works?

Tbh this was my first set and I think it was not my best as it was my first low bar in a while the other sets were a lot smoother and in fact a little easier if I'm honest


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

herc said:


> Next week has me doing 5x2 6x5 5x2 all at 80% so shall I do 9x3 on the is that how it works?
> 
> Tbh this was my first set and I think it was not my best as it was my first low bar in a while the other sets were a lot smoother and in fact a little easier if I'm honest
> 
> View attachment 165185


 I think you meant to say 10x3. So yes, all the 80% & 85% are done at 3 rep ranges, whilst all 90% & over are done with 2 rep ranges, and please tag me on both of these percentages as I'd like to see how you're executing each rep ok Champ. A good coach is one who observes and adjusts accordingly, without a loss in overall workload. Smart training is where it's at strong man.

What we call the one step back workout/or the recovery breather workouts of 80% 5x2, remain as is.

Please apply this principle of maintaining the volume whilst reducing the rep ranges per set to your other exercises as well. I'm referring to the three major lifts here, i.e. bench/deads/squats.

Take care.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Fadi said:


> I think you meant to say 10x3. So yes, all the 80% & 85% are done at 3 rep ranges, whilst all 90% & over are done with 2 rep ranges, and please tag me on both of these percentages as I'd like to see how you're executing each rep ok Champ. A good coach is one who observes and adjusts accordingly, without a loss in overall workload. Smart training is where it's at strong man.
> 
> What we call the one step back workout/or the recovery breather workouts of 80% 5x2, remain as is.
> 
> ...


 Fadi can I do 8x4 as appoossed to the 10x3. Still similar numbers just 10x3 will be cutting tight with my time due to rest periods between sets.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

herc said:


> Fadi can I do 8x4 as appoossed to the 10x3. Still similar numbers just 10x3 will be cutting tight with my time due to rest periods between sets.


 Do 7x4 instead.

Thanks.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

@Fadi

here we are at week 3 day 1 - [email protected]% I must say these are moving quicker and cleaner form

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bp1625GggSP/


----------



## anonomousfighter (Oct 6, 2017)

You made those squats look easy mate!

I was about to ask if you were from Ireland after noticing your clan war's t-shirt... then I spotted the #irish and #irishfitfam :whistling:

You ever fight on the show? I used to watch some of the events on the active channel on sky


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

anonomousfighter said:


> You made those squats look easy mate!
> 
> I was about to ask if you were from Ireland after noticing your clan war's t-shirt... then I spotted the #irish and #irishfitfam :whistling:
> 
> You ever fight on the show? I used to watch some of the events on the active channel on sky


 I fought on the show years ago pal. Thanks last few weeks the form and speed has improved.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yesterday squats [email protected] 80% 1RM

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bp7Ra-zABHa/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Bench today. 5 triples at 137.5kg - I managed 4sets of 3without a spot then last set I had to get a spot on the third rep

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bp9s-fOgqN1/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Week 4 - Day 1 [email protected] (80%)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BqFZi7AAQEa/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Todays bench was 4 x 2 @ 145kg (95% of 1RM)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BqKjNOygqT0/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Today was squats [email protected]

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BqNJGMpguN8/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

@Fadi how am I getting in pal ??

Next week (Wk5) is going to be fun lol

*Squats T/T/S:*

Tue: 152.5kg 80% 5x2

Thu: 180kg 95% 2x3 & 170kg 90% 1x4

Sat: 152.5kg 80% 5x2

*Bench Press M/F:*

Mon: 122.5kg 80% 3x5

Fri: 137.5kg 90% x2, 145kg 95% x1, 152.5kg 100% 2x1, 130kg 85% 3x2


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Thursday's Squat workout:

160kg x3

170kg x2

180kg x1

165kg x3

175kg x2

180kg x1

Rest no less than 3 minutes between sets, preferably 4 to 5 minutes.

@herc, please read the below mate.

Thanks.

*WHY DOES WAVE LOADING WORK?*

Wave loading works for several reasons: neurological, psychological and physiological.

*Neurological:* Wave loading works via the benefit of a phenomenon called "post-tetanic potentiation". To make things simple, understand that every time you lift a weight or produce force two things happen:

1) You excite the nervous system; the neurons start to fire faster, increasing (among other things) the strength of muscle contraction.

2) You create fatigue which can, of course, reduce performance. If the performance potential increase from neural excitation exceeds the fatigue accumulated your capacity to produce force goes up. This results in you lifting more weight.

The greater the force production, the higher the excitation.

And the more work you need to do, the greater the accumulated fatigue.

This is why wave loading works better with lower reps. Low reps using big weights lead to the highest force production and the lowest work output. So, you get maximum excitation and minimal fatigue. That's why with wave loading your performance potential goes up from wave to wave, until the fatigue build-up catches up to you.

*Psychological:* This benefit will apply mostly to people who, like me, hate doing the same thing over and over. For me doing the same number of reps with the same weight for two sets or more in a row is mentally draining; I need variation.

With wave loading you have a different task on every set because the weight and reps change. And even when you start a new series, you are using different weights than you did in the first series. If you like variation and variety, this will help keep your motivation higher.

And because of a weird phenomenon, every set "feels easier". Let's say that you go from 3 reps at 300 to 2 reps at 310&#8230; it's heavier, BUT you have less reps to perform. Your brain focuses on the 1 rep less and you are more positive and confident. And even when you change series and the reps go back up, it's fine because the weight is going down compared to your last set and it feels lighter. You always have a positive mind set which will help you perform at your best.

https://thibarmy.com/wave-loading-02/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Week 5 smashed

[email protected] squats

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BqcO9z0ARBQ/

2 singles at 152.5kg bench

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BqXSmDDAR9n/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Todays session came the big aul log press - mind you I have tweeked the shoulder

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bqe_4mFgk9z/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

@Fadi - you done it my man. I had my week 6 @ 100%+ and I hit 200kg squat for an all time new PB!!

The form needs a little work so time to bring it back down and re work in the percentages again.

Any tips on basing a new programme around 2 x per week. As 3 x squat per week bust me.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bq7YeJYA8lY/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=cfr3gcq9imq1


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Insane mate. Nice one!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> Insane mate. Nice one!


 Thanks buddy. I had this goal set for year end to get 200kg squat so I'm chuffed I got it. Little tidy up on the way back up and I'll be happy.

My 1rm now are

bench 152.5kg

squat 200kg

deadlift 250kg

= 602.5kg total at 84kg weight


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I know you have mate, im pleased for you. I watch your vids. That 200 was better than the 190kg you posted the other day. Solid!

Its even more impressive as you're 84kg. I've squatted not far off that and know how heavy it feels, only difference is I was 136kg lol.

Looking for all time PBs on bench, dead and squat before crimbo myself, I'm currently around 98.5kg.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> I know you have mate, im pleased for you. I watch your vids. That 200 was better than the 190kg you posted the other day. Solid!
> 
> Its even more impressive as you're 84kg. I've squatted not far off that and know how heavy it feels, only difference is I was 136kg lol.
> 
> Looking for all time PBs on bench, dead and squat before crimbo myself, I'm currently around 98.5kg.


 Aww cheers man -really I thought the 200kg on the way up wasn't great.

Mess chasing 155 bench but my last log press day last week tweek something in my shoulder if I can pull 260 by Christmas would be great


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

herc said:


> 260 by Christmas would be great


 I'll race you?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> I'll race you?


 Where you at atm buddy??


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

herc said:


> Where you at atm buddy??


 I'm not sure tbh mate. Haven't done a deadlift 1RM in ages.

I reckon I could squeeze out 250kg tomorrow if I tried.

Im probably dreaming saying 260 lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> I'm not sure tbh mate. Haven't done a deadlift 1RM in ages.
> 
> I reckon I could squeeze out 250kg tomorrow if I tried.
> 
> Im probably dreaming saying 260 lol


 I could prob get 250 last time I tried my 1RM was last year. Hit 240kg last month which was easy


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> I'm not sure tbh mate. Haven't done a deadlift 1RM in ages.
> 
> I reckon I could squeeze out 250kg tomorrow if I tried.
> 
> Im probably dreaming saying 260 lol


 You ain't deadlifting that without that beard bro...


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

herc said:


> I could prob get 250 last time I tried my 1RM was last year. Hit 240kg last month which was easy


 Nice mate, strong.

Start of the year my goals were to be as strong as I was before my operation. lb for lb I deffo am but its all about the numbers, haven't had a new PB in time.



Matt6210 said:


> You ain't deadlifting that without that beard bro...


 Haha, you reckon?! TBF by the law of strength says having a beard like I had added 20kg to lifts.

I pulled 180kg for a set of 12 and 11 well over a month ago. Granted, the sets were on a texas bar which does make a difference.

Ill go for 250 between crimbo and new year.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> Nice mate, strong.
> 
> Start of the year my goals were to be as strong as I was before my operation. lb for lb I deffo am but its all about the numbers, haven't had a new PB in time.
> 
> ...


 I'd say your being very moderate with that 20kg a lift mate, I'd like to think a beard like that would add more like 20% to all lifts.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

herc said:


> @Fadi - you done it my man. I had my week 6 @ 100%+ and I hit 200kg squat for an all time new PB!!


 The effort was all yours, congratulations on a job well done!



> The form needs a little work so time to bring it back down and re work in the percentages again.


 Fortunately I disagree with you, as I see you've mistaken "grinding" for loss of form. I would have been the first one to scream at you, had you attempted to place "load" at the expense of form. So rest assured, you've done well, and it's time to enjoy your well-earned victory in conquering the magical 200kg/440lbs beast, period!



> Any tips on basing a new programme around 2 x per week. As 3 x squat per week bust me.


 With pleasure &#8230; let's do it.



herc said:


> My 1rm now are
> 
> bench 152.5kg
> 
> ...


 I see this happening within a period of/between 9 to 10 weeks from now:

Bench: 160kg

Squat: 210kg

Deadlift: 262.5kg

Total: 632.5kg

However first thing's first. A deload week is now in order. This is where you reduce your intensity by 20% -30%, and your volume by 50%, starting this week. So based on what you've been doing, I would think that would come to something resembling the following:

Bench: 115kg 2x3 2x/week

Squats: 145kg 2x3 2x/week

Deadlifts: 175kg 3x2 2x/week

If the above feels light, and you feel like doing more &#8230; don't!

Take care &#8230;


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

PB's are still coming boys!!

160kg bench for 1rep !! 

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bq9_Qi8ASy_/


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> PB's are still coming boys!!
> 
> 160kg bench for 1rep !!
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bq9_Qi8ASy_/


 Good lift bro


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Today we had deadlifts. Unfortunately I don't think we have 260kg this side of Christmas... here is my top set for the day 240kg x 3

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BrAlOLAg5NX/


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Today we had deadlifts. Unfortunately I don't think we have 260kg this side of Christmas... here is my top set for the day 240kg x 3
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BrAlOLAg5NX/


 Strong bro and without straps, any reason you don't use straps?

its an extra 10kg a side bro f**k all, you had that for 3, have 2 days off before you go for it and take a good pre workout @swole troll mentioned some on my log when going for pb's, take an oral or maybe 2 an hour pre workout, do it first exercise only walm up before you go for it dont pyramid up, jump from like 130kg straight to 260kg, you will have it easy bro and if you used straps could do more.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Strong bro and without straps, any reason you don't use straps?
> 
> its an extra 10kg a side bro f**k all, you had that for 3, have 2 days off before you go for it and take a good pre workout @swole troll mentioned some on my log when going for pb's, take an oral or maybe 2 an hour pre workout, do it first exercise only walm up before you go for it dont pyramid up, jump from like 130kg straight to 260kg, you will have it easy bro and if you used straps could do more.


 Don't use strap and I hook grip as I have worked that way for years

Cheers buddy


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Bench today with a new Pb and less bounce. @Matt6210 what's your thoughts?

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BrPwiAjg24e/


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Bench today with a new Pb and less bounce. @Matt6210 what's your thoughts?
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BrPwiAjg24e/


 Yeah much better bro, you see difference yourself on both vids?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah much better bro, you see difference yourself on both vids?


 Will hit it again next week and make sure I get no spotter touching the bar. But yes it was better.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

So that is a rap folks!! I'm done with PL!! I finish my cycle albeit a lick of test with some var/prov but I'm dropping to TRT for the foreseeable future.

I need a break from it all. Going back to MMA for the sole purpose of improving cardio vascular fitness. I'll still be weight training but not focusing on big lifts.

Finished the year with the below

*Weight - 84kg *

*Lifts - SQ: 200kg DL: 250kg BP:162.5kg*

*Total = 612.5kg*

*Wilks - 405.96*

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BrU-yHpAC1e/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=14c20mkbq64bt


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Good luck with the MMA mate.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> Good luck with the MMA mate.


 Cheers pal - appreciated the follow and support. I'll never fight again just looking after my health now I'm in the mid 30's and I have a lil girl so want to be fit and healthy for her


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

So it was my birthday last week and I happened to get to the gym that morning.

Hit some deadlifts 200kg for birthday years (32)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BsArx2hAD6FUT6Of6-7GFKtOYgf-BoZ2vOMSSE0/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BsArx2hAD6F/


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

So I'm out of action for a bit as I have fractured my finger training so upper body will consist of light pump work


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

herc said:


> So it was my birthday last week and I happened to get to the gym that morning.
> 
> Hit some deadlifts 200kg for birthday years (32)
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BsArx2hAD6F/


 Happy belated b'day champ


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> Happy belated b'day champ


 Cheers buddy :cheers:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Well still out of action in regards to training.

I have been going to hosp regarding the fractured finger - and I may have to go to physio as I can't grip now. (No deadlifts  )

along with this I have fuked up my shoulder log pressing before Christmas. It still hasn't healed. I managed 100kg bench last week for 1rep (bear in mind my 1rep in Dec was 162.5kg)

So I am now dosing 500mcg of bpc157 and tb500 daily to see how I get on.

Once I am back 100% it's time I grow.

Next cycle will be 800mg test and low dose NPP (200mg) for joints benefits..

plus a s**t load of food!!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Well today I had my first bench session since Dec! Managed a top set of 90kg x 6reps.

I had a physio on Saturday and have been told it's rotator / bicep tendon injury. After a deep tissue message and done some rehab work the shoulder feels a lot better

onto the fractured finger. I have lost about 10° movement so having to wear this gadget to stretch out the finger. Plus side is my glorious is getting better


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

herc said:


> After a deep tissue message and done some rehab work the shoulder feels a lot better


 Its funny because I preach how good deep tissue and sport massages are, but only ever get them when I really need one.

I should really go more. I'm off every third Wednesday, Im gonna start booking in.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> Its funny because I preach how good deep tissue and sport massages are, but only ever get them when I really need one.
> 
> I should really go more. I'm off every third Wednesday, Im gonna start booking in.


 Honestly I'm surprised how better I feel.

Hit chest and shoulder and have no pain so it's defo a big improvement. Obv not the weight I was previously lifting but we will get there


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

So this week starts week 1 of my bulk.

First shot of 400test 200npp with another shot again dirinf the week. (800test/400npp)

I am now booked in for my hernia op in 12 weeks time. So my goal is to bulk up as much as possible as I'll have to lie low for 8-10weeks post recovery.

Plan is to order up tb500 , bpc157 and hgh whilst dropping to TRT after surgery!

Shoulder pain is nearly gone and I am upto 125kg bench for reps and 100kg for ohp for reps.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Edit - finger has fully healed from its fracture and I am backing pulling hook grip deadlifts. Managed 5reps at 210kg last week

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Buq-c8BgCP9/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=14jw23uvl4bz2


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Back on the heavies again. 230kg x 5 easy!!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BvjkREXA5CC/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1u1i6ohw61aj0


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bv15KAjgvlA/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1gijxisjoqbw

235kg sumo x 5!!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

So I start my test/tren/mast/Proviron cycle next week.

120mg test / 200mg mast / 400mg tren EW along with 25mg Proviron ED..

this will be my last cycle of the year.. going to run this from now til first week July.

I have my surgery booked for 27th June (bellybutton hernia) which requires 6-10weeks off training.

After this time I'm changing how I train. More health and fitness aimed.. more cardio like swimming etc. With some hypertrophy thrown in

I will run the rest of the year on TRT


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

herc said:


> So I start my test/tren/mast/Proviron cycle next week.
> 
> 120mg test / 200mg mast / 400mg tren EW along with 25mg Proviron ED..
> 
> ...


 You've been waiting some time for the op now mate. At least it's booked now though

I'm giving tren a miss this cycle have quite a few vials but decided to try without


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> You've been waiting some time for the op now mate. At least it's booked now though
> 
> I'm giving tren a miss this cycle have quite a few vials but decided to try without


 I have been mate. Dragged on a year now. So finally glad to have the op booked for end of June.

I want a break from heavy lifting and aas - and also just training. The op will be perfect to rest and recover the body and the internals from years of AAS useage.

I'm hoping to get back training mid/end August just light weights. But hopefully plenty swimming involved start of Aug.

Considering throwing a low dose of hgh in the mix of my TRT to help with the post recovery op.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

240kg x 1 sumo deadlifts -followed by 220kg hook grip for reps

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BxcX_zpg__i/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=5blaoei3cpub


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

You were supposed to back off from heavy lifting lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

anna1 said:


> You were supposed to back off from heavy lifting lol


 Not yet anna lol.. I have 7weeks left before my op. So right now it's hell for leather until my operation


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yesterday quad/calves session was.

Box squats, hack squats, leg press and standing calves. Literally had 50mins to train.

Sauats have been replaced with box squats as I'm going through a knee issue at present. Worked upto 170kg for 8 reps comfortably.

Sports / deep tissue massage booked for Monday for my knee.

The whole of last year I worked up to squatting 3x per week and at Christmas I hit my best ever 1RM of 200kg. Ever since then it's been issue after issue with my knee


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

3sets 4reps sumo deadlifts- 230kg

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/ByVBGU2g-mQ/?igshid=psq5kad1m0rw


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

so my best lifts before I fuked my shoulder and knee up at the start of the year. 
slowly back on heavies again but I lost motivation.

I'm upto 230kg for 5 on deadlifts and 165kg for 5 on squats - bench still not introduced due to my other shoulder going pop on me as well.

Just finished up with bpc157 and now using cbd to help out these niggles.

posting up here with the hopes it picks my motivation up or I'll soon look like drawe ffs!!

Anyway just finished up TRT for last 3months and I'm on 450mg test per week. That's it for me in regards with AAS in future - I will only use testosterone


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

What happened to your shoulder and knee mate?

I dont train for strength per se but a few times per year something always happens which pushes me back. Maybe im getting to old and not as supple as i used to be...


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

mate you didnt say your 250 deadlift was sumo! I take back the compliment hahah, only joking, nice lifts


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

MarkyMark said:


> What happened to your shoulder and knee mate?
> 
> I dont train for strength per se but a few times per year something always happens which pushes me back. Maybe im getting to old and not as supple as i used to be...


 The knee has been giving me issues For a long time. With mma and heavy squats. I was squatting 3 times a week all last year and just ruined myself.

the shoulder I damaged the rotator / bicep tendon doing log presses. (Cleaning it from the floor. Couldn't even do a press-ups back in January. By March I had recovered and then my other shoulder went in August lol.

Right now I'm trying my best to get in and do hypertrophy push day and heavy strength days for lower and pull sessions.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

JLawson90 said:


> mate you didnt say your 250 deadlift was sumo! I take back the compliment hahah, only joking, nice lifts


 Haha well I bounce from both but conv deadlifts fuk with my back too much to even go heavy. Plus I blew my bellybutton causing an unbilical hernia last year doing 240kg conv deadlifts.

I was a hook gripper but broke my finger and ripped tendons in mma at Christmas so back to wraps from 230kg upwards

im actually falling apart just reading back all my injuries lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

herc said:


> Haha well I bounce from both but conv deadlifts fuk with my back too much to even go heavy. Plus I blew my bellybutton causing an unbilical hernia last year doing 240kg conv deadlifts.
> 
> I was a hook gripper but broke my finger and ripped tendons in mma at Christmas so back to wraps from 230kg upwards
> 
> im actually falling apart just reading back all my injuries lol


 Getting old mate, that's the problem

I train to how and what my body tells me these dats, most of which is using machine/smith machines etc + my ROM is not what it used to be.

Dred to think how mobile I'll be in another 10 years. lifting heavy in the long run is not good for the body!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Unfortunately train is now on hold. I was hit head on yesterday with another car and have suffered some injuries to legs and chest from the seatbelt and airbag. Legs got beat up and stitches required.

but all in all I'm okay so time off from gym to recover.


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

herc said:


> Unfortunately train is now on hold. I was hit head on yesterday with another car and have suffered some injuries to legs and chest from the seatbelt and airbag. Legs got beat up and stitches required.
> 
> but all in all I'm okay so time off from gym to recover.


 Not good pal, hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Current state of affairs. I've been off the gym for 4weeks now since the car crash.

I am hoping this week to get back to light physio exercise


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

herc said:


> Current state of affairs. I've been off the gym for 4weeks now since the car crash.
> 
> I am hoping this week to get back to light physio exercise
> 
> View attachment 178073


 s**t mate, didn't see your previous post. Are you ok now? Just you in the car and not daughter I wife I hope?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sorry that sounds bad above but you know what I mean!

take it the motor has been written off?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Sorry that sounds bad above but you know what I mean!
> 
> take it the motor has been written off?


 I was in my company car. I was hit head on due to a wreckless driver. Thankfully it was just me in the vehicle.

Im getting there. Still have the crutch to help me get about. I fractured my chest and damaged my hips and stitches due to a puncture wound in my leg.

Yes company vehicle was wrote off. 7 car's involved with 4 of them wrote off.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

herc said:


> I was in my company car. I was hit head on due to a wreckless driver. Thankfully it was just me in the vehicle.
> 
> Im getting there. Still have the crutch to help me get about. I fractured my chest and damaged my hips and stitches due to a puncture wound in my leg.
> 
> Yes company vehicle was wrote off. 7 car's involved with 4 of them wrote off.


 Sounds like you were lucky

hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Sounds like you were lucky
> 
> hope you have a speedy recovery


 That's all I've been hearing how lucky I was. 
cheers buddy


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

herc said:


> I was in my company car. I was hit head on due to a wreckless driver. Thankfully it was just me in the vehicle.
> 
> Im getting there. Still have the crutch to help me get about. I fractured my chest and damaged my hips and stitches due to a puncture wound in my leg.
> 
> Yes company vehicle was wrote off. 7 car's involved with 4 of them wrote off.


 Holly crap Herc

quite a scare .

Wishing you a speedy recovery x


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Holly crap Herc
> 
> quite a scare .
> 
> Wishing you a speedy recovery x


 Thank you Anna. Yes recovering albeit slower than what I expected but getting there. I just want to get back training again


----------

